# ????



## craig.a.c (Aug 2, 2005)

Found this on another site. Its a hybrid called a "Junglot". Don't know what it was crossed with though.


----------



## NCHERPS (Aug 2, 2005)

It's a Macklot's X Jungle.

Different!


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 2, 2005)

Isn't a Macklot's a type of water python?


----------



## basketcase (Aug 2, 2005)

improvius owns a macklotti (aka savu)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=168379&highlight=#168379


----------



## NCHERPS (Aug 3, 2005)

Craig a.c.

Macklot's pythons are the nominate species, there scientific name is Liasis mackloti mackloti, I used to work with them in the UK, they come from islands such as 'Roti' and 'Timor' in Indonesia.
The sawu python(Sometimes called Savu) is Liasis mackloti savuensis, it is the smallest of the mackloti group, and many think there are enough differentials for it to be re-classified.
Then you have the water pythons Liasis mackloti fuscus(Many just refer to them as Liasis fuscus).

So, in answer to your question, yes they are related to the water pythons, but in my opinion don't spend as much time in and around water, and aren't always found close to watercourses like L.m.fuscus.
They do have the nice rainbow 'oil on water' effect on their scales when the sun hits them, same as the Water pythons do.

I have some pic's of Macklots pythons if you want to see some, they are on my old website in the gallery section : www.NCHERPS.com 

Neil


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Neil. Some nice pics there.


----------



## Rossagon (Aug 3, 2005)

Heres on of the Macklotts that i had the fortune to catch whilst in East Timor.


----------



## Cerion (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice !


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 3, 2005)

Good looking snakes. I must say that the "Junglot" is very nice also.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Aug 3, 2005)

sweet!

i didn't think pythons would breed outer-family (liasis with morellia etc)
i thought the only hybridz were inter-family (morellia with morellia/ liasis with liasis etc)


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 3, 2005)

Azztech said:


> sweet!
> 
> i didn't think pythons would breed outer-family (liasis with morellia etc)
> i thought the only hybridz were inter-family (morellia with morellia/ liasis with liasis etc)



There are a few hybrids in america. Just look at the "coma". Woma x Carpet.


----------



## tessgalts (Aug 3, 2005)

i like it,,great pic.


----------



## ether (Aug 3, 2005)

Maybe you can try scam a free one....

:lol: :wink:


----------



## tessgalts (Aug 3, 2005)

Get a life,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tessgalts (Aug 3, 2005)

all i said gee thats a nice one, why do you have to be an idiot,people like you are just too stupid for works..


----------



## hugsta (Aug 3, 2005)

Love the name.....coma.


----------



## improvius (Aug 3, 2005)

basketcase said:


> improvius owns a macklotti (aka savu)
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=168379&highlight=#168379



As stated, Savus are a smaller subspecies, found in the wild exclusively on Savu island. I think Savus also tend to have more orange in them. They get up to about 5 feet long, whereas I think Macklot's can get to be over 8 feet. Savus are the smallest Liasis species, which works out well for me. I like my herps small and manageable.

-Imp


----------



## Hickson (Aug 3, 2005)

tessgalts said:


> why do you have to be an idiot,people like you are just too stupid for works..



I think you'll find the phrase is "too stupid for *words*"

LOL



Hix

smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

Hix said:


> tessgalts said:
> 
> 
> > why do you have to be an idiot,people like you are just too stupid for works..
> ...



How ironic!!! LMAO


----------

